# Nigerian Dwarf buck pictures



## Kadjain (Feb 7, 2012)

I would like to see other Nigerian Dwarf bucks.
Here are my two bucks

Skeeter, 3 yrs old - bred by someone else














John Rambo, 3 weeks old - Skeeters son bred by me


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't have nigerians, but they sure are beautiful bucks.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice looking bucks!  Beautiful.


----------



## hcppam (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Missy (Feb 8, 2012)

They are both beautiful.


I see Skeeter is keeping a watchful (and hopeful) eye on his girls


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 8, 2012)

Our new boys....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 8, 2012)

Kadjain said:
			
		

> I would like to see other Nigerian Dwarf bucks.
> Here are my two bucks
> 
> Skeeter, 3 yrs old - bred by someone else
> ...


I lOVE RAMBO!!!  He is so handsome!


----------



## Kadjain (Feb 8, 2012)

Cute kids! And thanks, I really like little John too! He is a sweet heart...for now. Thanks for sharing your pics. 





			
				Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Our new boys....
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2030_b2.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2030_buck.jpg


----------



## Zanzabeez (Feb 11, 2012)

Good looking boys everyone. 

Here are my nigerian stink bombs.

Olson Acres Zoot Suit Riot
(Dragonfly L Mr Irresistible x CH/MCH Wood Bridge Too Fancy)
Polled 













His sons.



Zanzabeez ZSR Crowd Control
(Olson Acres Zoot Suit Riot x Irish Whisper Snap Crackle Pop)
Polled 













Zanzabeez ZSR Burnt To A Crisp
(Olson Acres Zoot Suit Riot x Irish Whisper Snap Crackle Pop)
Polled and for sale.


----------

